# Trying to starting a billing company



## taracpc (Sep 5, 2013)

My boss is wanting to start up a Billing Company in addition to the medical practice they already have going.

 I am trying to get some tips on helping her get software and recommendations on what most companies are doing as far as services they provide. 

Any help or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ReneeGillam CPMA CMOM CMC (Sep 6, 2013)

MICRO MD is Awesome!


----------



## ABridgman (Sep 6, 2013)

If you are wanting to gain additional clients to this billing company, I do not recommend Kareo at this time.

They have a good program...but they also recently launched their own billing service.

And you do not need a software vendor that is going to have your client's contact information, ready to step on your toes when your contract is up for renewal, trying to take away your client.

Kareo sends out all kinds of emails, and almost every one of them touts their new billing service.  And I have to wonder if my clients are getting these same emails!

I started out with Kareo when they were ONLY a software vendor, and did not have billing services or their own EHR, which they now also have....and Kareo, at the time, was the only billing software that worked with Practice Fusion.

Any future clients of mine will be on some software OTHER than Kareo, and if I can transfer my existing clients, I will do it fast!

Practice Fusion now works with CollaborateMD, NueMD, and ADP AdvancedMD

I am currently investigating those three to see whom I may wish to go with for my billing company.


----------



## npricercm (Sep 6, 2013)

taracpc said:


> My boss is wanting to start up a Billing Company in addition to the medical practice they already have going.
> 
> I am trying to get some tips on helping her get software and recommendations on what most companies are doing as far as services they provide.
> 
> Any help or recommendations would be greatly appreciated!



I worked for a billing company who used an optum product called caretracker.  you might take a look at that.

http://nucc.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=133

Allscripts has a good product as well.

http://www.allscripts.com/

Centricity is good 

http://www3.gehealthcare.com/en/Pro..._IT/Electronic_Medical_Records/Centricity_EMR

Just make sure that whatever you choose, there won't be any compatibility issues with icd10.  

You can be full service or you can just run their claims through and they can work their own denials.  There are a ton of things to consider.  

Good Luck with your venture.


----------



## christy@8217 (Jun 3, 2020)

My sister-in-law has her own Mental Health business, and would like to extend it with a Billing Company.  We use InSync and EDI for our billing.  How would you go about setting this up?  Any pros or cons?  Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jun 3, 2020)

christy@8217 said:


> My sister-in-law has her own Mental Health business, and would like to extend it with a Billing Company.  We use InSync and EDI for our billing.  How would you go about setting this up?  Any pros or cons?  Suggestions are welcome.



If it's a psychotherapy business, versus a psychiatry business, I highly recommend Delphi Psychotherapy Billing Software.  The owner and programmer, Will Pardy, answers the phone himself.  If you have a problem, you can get it fixed asap.  It's pretty inexpensive.  You won't find a lot of bells and whistles, but you don't need those with psychotherapy.  For instance, once you have a patient established in the system, most providers bill the same thing every time (same cpt, same dx).  Two keystrokes will charge the visit.  That's it.  

I used Delphi for years, going back to the DOS version (that's before Windows, for you younguns!), and I used it while working in providers offices and for my own billing company as well. When I switched over to pain management full time, I didn't have time to handle my own company anymore and I stopped doing it.  That was about 7 years ago.  I recently was called in to help a psychologist close up his practice to retire, and I was able to pick it up again in a heartbeat.


----------

